# Fuse box on Hymer 644



## Sausagemaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the fuse box for the 12v/220v electrics on my 1989 644?


Thanks

Franco


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have a 05 model, on mine it is under the drivers seat. the cover just pops off. The RCD is in the cupboard with the trauma boiler.

Not sure if things have changed.

Karl


----------

